# Soon be Christmas.



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

How do you celebrate your Christmas in the Philippine? Do you celebrate it the local way or you celebrate it the western way ? Turkey or Filipino dishes with kutsinta and ****.?


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

c_uk said:


> How do you celebrate your Christmas in the Philippine? Do you celebrate it the local way or you celebrate it the western way ? Turkey or Filipino dishes with kutsinta and ****.?


I'm not sure why the word after kutsinta didn't appear it's called P U T O means bread made of rice flour


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Christmas*



c_uk said:


> How do you celebrate your Christmas in the Philippine? Do you celebrate it the local way or you celebrate it the western way ? Turkey or Filipino dishes with kutsinta and ****.?


We do a lot of both cultures with the food. My wife is making Mango Float and fruit salad as I write this. Making me hungry too!! Guess we need to wait till almost midnight on the 24 to try some-Hahaha. Just hope we can keep the kids out of it till then ..

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope we all have a great Christmas season and safe as well.



Gene & Viol and family :xmastree::xmascandle:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I/We do the same as Gene. We mix western with filipino. We are making Italian spaghetti w/red sauce/Hot Link Sausages plus adobo, rice and some kind of seafood dish (maybe prawns??). Am sure that she will do some kind of Buko dessert.

New Year's, I will be making Pasta Salad and a Casserole, and they will be making Kinilaw, and some kind of pork dish (not sure yet) and a Mango dessert. Oh and a crap load of liquor/beer (got to celebrate before the Sin Tax takes effect   ).....


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

I had Lechon (plus a load of other stuff) for Christmas last year. Didn't miss the Turkey at all. Actually love most Filipino food - the only thing I can't try is Balut... Justmakes me ill thinking about it...


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

I am very envious! I am missing all the Filipino goodies., I like any pudding that made of Buko( coconut) and all the things you mention guys. But I also love Turkey with all the trimmings and mince pie. Although I am working at Christmas Day , I will be looking forward to Christmas dinner .


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> We do a lot of both cultures with the food. My wife is making Mango Float and fruit salad as I write this. Making me hungry too!! Guess we need to wait till almost midnight on the 24 to try some-Hahaha. Just hope we can keep the kids out of it till then ..
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone. Hope we all have a great Christmas season and safe as well.
> 
> Gene & Viol and family :xmastree::xmascandle:


Can I have some of that mango float salad pls!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Mango Float--The Good Stuff*



c_uk said:


> Can I have some of that mango float salad pls!


Sure---come on over! Hehehehe...


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Sure---come on over! Hehehehe...


I will haha.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_uk said:


> I am very envious! I am missing all the Filipino goodies., I like any pudding that made of Buko( coconut) and all the things you mention guys. But I also love Turkey with all the trimmings and mince pie. Although I am working at Christmas Day , I will be looking forward to Christmas dinner .


Update on our Christmas menu; Going to have Maja Blanca (I know that C_UK would love this one) and Tilapia as our seafood. Saving the Prawns for New Years and Mango float for the desert.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Update on our Christmas menu; Going to have Maja Blanca (I know that C_UK would love this one) and Tilapia as our seafood. Saving the Prawns for New Years and Mango float for the desert.


Not fair Jon! Can't get mango here( my fav) can only get dried mango . Mind you they have Filipino supermarket near me and sell frozen Tillapia. Yes, maja blanca is nice !


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Having New Year's with the in-laws which means 100% Filipino so we're doing Christmas southern style. (I'm from Arkansas) 

Roast ham, mashed potatoes, cheddar biscuits, green bean casserole, cornbread stuffing, and we plan on picking up one of those maple cheesecakes for dessert.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

raconnor said:


> Having New Year's with the in-laws which means 100% Filipino so we're doing Christmas southern style. (I'm from Arkansas)
> 
> Roast ham, mashed potatoes, cheddar biscuits, green bean casserole, cornbread stuffing, and we plan on picking up one of those maple cheesecakes for dessert.


I love mashed potato and roast potatoes . Roast turnip and Brussels sprouts. What kind of cheese you can get there?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_uk said:


> I love mashed potato and roast potatoes . Roast turnip and Brussels sprouts. What kind of cheese you can get there?


Not sure where he is located, but I am able to get Cheddar, Swiss, Mozzarella, Parmesan, Gouda, Romano and Fetta cheese without any issue. Most of the cheese I find here is from NZ or OZ.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_uk said:


> Not fair Jon! Can't get mango here( my fav) can only get dried mango . Mind you they have Filipino supermarket near me and sell frozen Tillapia. Yes, maja blanca is nice !


Wasn't trying to rub it in


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Not sure where he is located, but I am able to get Cheddar, Swiss, Mozzarella, Parmesan, Gouda, Romano and Fetta cheese without any issue. Most of the cheese I find here is from NZ or OZ.


Cheddar will do and peta cheese. Gouda a little bit dry. I like Edam , Lancashire cheddar and double Gloucester cheese of course( I'm in Lancashire county in UK )and its good to know you can get cheese there. They must sell cheese in duty free in the Subic? I know you can get good wine in Rustan but not sure about cheese. But then who care about cheese when you have fresh fruits like mangoes and papaya ( so expensive here) and all sorts!


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Wasn't trying to rub it in


No worry Jon- my family and friends back in Angeles and Makati are doing a great job doing just that!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_uk said:


> Cheddar will do and peta cheese. Gouda a little bit dry. I like Edam , Lancashire cheddar and double Gloucester cheese of course( I'm in Lancashire county in UK )and its good to know you can get cheese there. They must sell cheese in duty free in the Subic? I know you can get good wine in Rustan but not sure about cheese. But then who care about cheese when you have fresh fruits like mangoes and papaya ( so expensive here) and all sorts!


They sell Edam here too. I have not seen Gloucester cheese. I have found all of the cheeses that I mentioned in Puregold, Royal, S&R and Shopwise (the last two in Manila and Angeles).


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

We had our Christmas pot luck dinner after 8PM Mass last night, with about 50 members of the Fil-Am group Pinoy and Friends participating. No lechon, but plenty of pork dishes featuring pig's blood, Tillapia, steamed rice and fried rice, spring rolls, and some jack fruit. I really miss the Filipino mango, the ones we get here from the Caribbean, Mexico or South American are not as good and no one brings them to such dinners. Dessert included plenty of sweets, with my favorite being bibinka made with banana leaves. I also miss those 3 bite bananas.

Christmas day we will take my dad a Chinese noodle dish my wife learned to make in Hong Kong, and is his favorite along with spring rolls. He is 89 years old and served in the 25th division as a supply sgt during the recapture of most of Luzon in 1945. He loves to tell stories of what he saw in Manila on Taft Ave and Dewey Blvd (since renamed) and how it was 2 pesos to the dollar at that time.

Of course when in the Philippines there are some foods I miss, especially brussel sprouts and turnips. I find Filipino peanuts inferior to US grown ones, which may be a factor in the lack of popularity of baseball in the Philippines. Never even tried to find crackerjacks.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------

